# How to add a link in siggy?



## **SaSSy** (Jan 9, 2009)

I see how some members here in their siggys have "Click___ here" which is a link to another website such as their fotkis, or blogs. How do I do that?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6585743&postcount=8


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 9, 2009)

ETA:
For some reason it wouldn't let me copy and paste all of the actual post.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks it works!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 15, 2009)

test

My Fotki


----------

